# Turns over, but doesn't start



## ericschoville (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 1995 Nissan Maxima SE that started having problems starting
about a month ago. When turning the key in the ignition, it would turn over
several times before finally starting. Then the engine light came on,
and about a week later, the car won't start at all. I pulled the codes
from the ECU, and it came back crankshaft position sensor (Reference)
and knock sensor. I replaced the crankshaft sensor, but that didn't
help at all. A mechanic friend of mine was over and looked at it
briefly. He checked the spark, which was intermittent and not regular
like it should be. 

He did say that he thought it was getting gas, because the smell was pretty evident.

Does anyone have any ideas? Should I replace the
knock sensor? I didn't think that a bad knock sensor would stop the car from starting...

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## peth (Jun 16, 2006)

hello,

i had the same problem. it turned out to be a bad wire going to the crankshaft position sensor.

peth


----------



## ealewis_ncsu (Dec 12, 2006)

How did you test to find the bad wire? I think I may have the same problem. A recent diagnostic test by a mechanic told my my crankshaft sensor(s) were bad. My symptoms are very similar to those stated by ericshoville


----------



## peth (Jun 16, 2006)

hello,

My Car quit working altogether, so i took it to a Nissan dealer. They found and fixed the problem under 30minutes.

peth


----------



## red613 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have similar problem 220k miles , will crank and crank but not turn over , then come back in the morning an it turns over, there is a popping sound like it want to fire but it doesnt. cold or hot weather doesn't matter. new starter, new plugs, and an o2 sensor didn't help. Does Nissan have specific diagnostic computer to test ? My mechanic was using a Snap-On tool


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check the FSM's over at phatg20... they should have the troubleshooting procedure. Did you check all three cam/crankshaft/flywheel position sensors?


----------



## thumbworn (Apr 24, 2008)

My '95 is having the same problem as Red613's.
I bought the car about two weeks ago and now it does not want to start, whether it's warmed up or not. It initially showed two codes: Cam Position Sensor and an 02 Sensor. I tested the Cam Position Sensor and it tested fine, but I replaced it anyway. No codes currently but it is still hard to start. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ROCKART (May 21, 2008)

ericschoville said:


> I have a 1995 Nissan Maxima SE that started having problems starting
> about a month ago. When turning the key in the ignition, it would turn over
> several times before finally starting. Then the engine light came on,
> and about a week later, the car won't start at all. I pulled the codes
> ...


no a bad knock sensor will do nothing for the start. 

knock sensor is a "microphone" to listen for engine knock. if it hears it, it sets the engine on a retarded (safe) fuel mapping table, which will kill some power in the low end, and cause an increase in fuel consumption. 



thumbworn said:


> My '95 is having the same problem as Red613's.
> I bought the car about two weeks ago and now it does not want to start, whether it's warmed up or not. It initially showed two codes: Cam Position Sensor and an 02 Sensor. I tested the Cam Position Sensor and it tested fine, but I replaced it anyway. No codes currently but it is still hard to start. Any help is greatly appreciated.


the o2 sensor is important for starts, at least the front two. it tells the engine whether the exhaust system is full/empty/dirty/etc. 

the ECU will compensate for whatever faulty signal the o2 sensor is sending.


----------

